# can pigeons eat chicken feed pallets?



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

its sunday tommorow and had to buy food for about 100 - 150 pigeons... i usualy give them varied seeds and corn mixes for birds somthimes i mix dried bread dust and crums i get for free with oats lentils and leftover like chips rice and some other things like quinoa or cusscuss and such... i give them about 3 - 4 kg a day so it gets expensive and moor often then not i buy some burger buns when i feel their still wanting... now stores are clos d and only could get chicken feed palets..the guy told me its moor nutrition al then other kinds of food...what you thinck about it...martin b are you their? wwiuld live to hear your take on it, you the most knollagable person i know


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

this is it... what you think guys and gals?
o


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

ayamanas said:


> this is it... what you think guys and gals?
> o


what about cut vegtables like carrot and such if i have leftovers can i give them?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes you can feed the chicken pellets. It's a much better option than bread. Bread can cause a yeast infection and this will kill them. You can also offer some cooked brown rice. Try vegetables, although they might not eat them. Chopped up carrots, spinach and defrosted green peas.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Feeding pigeons can become expensive. The numbers will just increase. Only stick to feeding a certain amount of food.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Yes you can feed the chicken pellets. It's a much better option than bread. Bread can cause a yeast infection and this will kill them. You can also offer some cooked brown rice. Try vegetables, although they might not eat them. Chopped up carrots, spinach and defrosted green peas.


tnx ok ill stop with the bread as i know others give them bread most of the time ok so ill see if i can offord to start with brown rice i think its good option... so im thinking i make 30% brown rice cooked, 30% pellets and 30% mix of seeds like millet and buggie kind and others i forgot the name some with corn and bits ... now when i find free bread do i offer it to them as i know they already get fed a bunch of white bread sometimes or better not give it to them at all? tnx alot mr martin b


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

make that 40% seeds i meant


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

and if their is a reamedy i can put in food against yest infection tell me as i know they are eating white bread :/ they trust me so much they come on me and allow me totouch them i love them deeply


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What country are you from? Can't you buy like a 50 kg of fowl food? That will work out much cheaper. Don't feed them bread at all. Can you get hold of probiotics for pigeons? If so, wet the food with a bit of lemon juice and add the probiotic acc to instructions. Mix well. Do this once or twice a week. Do you supply them with water as well? Apple cider vinegar (the unfiltered one with the " mother") can be added to their drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Also once or twice a week. This creates a hostile environment for bad bacteria.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

ok i try a couple if places to buy in bulk thats a good idea ... and check for probiotics... any kind in particular or just ask for pigeon probiotics? im from malta in Mediterranean and yes i supply water... ill start doing the apple cider viniger thing tnx so much didnt know first thing on birds a month ago lol and adopted a 150 ferals plus i help out with the ones in my city as well but their is another feeder here and another who feeds cats and sneaks a little for pigeons as its illagle here to feed tnx martin b the pigeons ppl tank you


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> What country are you from? Can't you buy like a 50 kg of fowl food? That will work out much cheaper. Don't feed them bread at all. Can you get hold of probiotics for pigeons? If so, wet the food with a bit of lemon juice and add the probiotic acc to instructions. Mix well. Do this once or twice a week. Do you supply them with water as well? Apple cider vinegar (the unfiltered one with the " mother") can be added to their drinking water. 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water. Also once or twice a week. This creates a hostile environment for bad bacteria.


i wss reading up and lactosbacilus is good probiotic for pigeons how about i soak oats in lactos bacilus formula..i do it by taking culture from milk and probiotic yougort drink in rice water and sugar solution like molesses or treacle...i do it for plants??? as if i put in water it will go bad in sun after little while better soak oats in solution and mix with feed i think?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Rather try to get probiotics specific for pigeons. Try to order online. Medpet products are good, I don't know if you can get this in your country. But if you can't get, the acv in the drinking water will also help to keep them healthy.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Rather try to get probiotics specific for pigeons. Try to order online. Medpet products are good, I don't know if you can get this in your country. But if you can't get, the acv in the drinking water will also help to keep them healthy.


tnx loads as allways your the champ.. tnx for sharing your knollage... its not easy to come by. i take pride in my pigeons and they need all their health to srrvive the obstacls of a city


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

ayamanas said:


> tnx loads as allways your the champ.. tnx for sharing your knollage... its not easy to come by. i take pride in my pigeons and they need all their health to srrvive the obstacls of a city


ill update here


----------



## Pigeonne (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you so much for your kind support on my post and for your spiritual advice which is helping me a lot in this stressful period (facelift and pigeons coming inside the scaffolding and the net). As you asked, I have a look at your's. I am not an expert and other members will advise better than me, but I think feral pigeons in the city will eat anything when hungry, even junk food, even if it is not healthy. Anyway, I suppose food for chicken cannot harm.

I would advise not to increase the amount of food to prevent the flock growing, because if people complain, the city would simply catch and kill them one day. (that's what's happens mainly in my country, France, in big cities as well as in villages). The feral pigeons have such hard lifes in this world... I am so glad to feel kindness from all over the world on this forum!


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Pigeonne said:


> Thank you so much for your kind support on my post and for your spiritual advice which is helping me a lot in this stressful period (facelift and pigeons coming inside the scaffolding and the net). As you asked, I have a look at your's. I am not an expert and other members will advise better than me, but I think feral pigeons in the city will eat anything when hungry, even junk food, even if it is not healthy. Anyway, I suppose food for chicken cannot harm.
> 
> I would advise not to increase the amount of food to prevent the flock growing, because if people complain, the city would simply catch and kill them one day. (that's what's happens mainly in my country, France, in big cities as well as in villages). The feral pigeons have such hard lifes in this world... I am so glad to feel kindness from all over the world on this forum!


oh my god realy they kill them..whyso much trouble...:/ tnx for telling me your perspective... and good job for having a heart to love


----------



## janeandherlittlepigeon (8 mo ago)

ayamanas said:


> this is it... what you think guys and gals?
> o


My baby darlin princess precious face loves chicken pellets but they make poop stinky I use (as treat) 32% protein hedgehog pellets great stuff if not out of date


----------

